# Yahoo- Portsmouth doctor embraces naturopathic medicine (Portsmouth Herald)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

PORTSMOUTH and#8212; Dr. Margaux French, N.D., has just opened up Giving Tree Natural Health downtown on The Hill, a medical practice that focuses on naturopathic medicine. View the full article


----------

